# Your satellite box is over the temperature limit



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

HR24-100 showing this warning with the orange record light flashing.
What is weird is that this HRx is the unit in the basement and is in the coolest part of the house.
I let it run like this for an hour or so but the percentage bar kept fluctuating and never went above 80%. Red button reset fixed the problem last night, but now the error screen is back this morning.

I searched the forums but can't find this problem anywhere, except one report in 2008. This error screen can't be good, right?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I had over heating issues on my original HR34, 141 degrees is pretty hot. You could have a bad fan.

I think the best thing to do is have it swapped out.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Find the grille for the fan and see if air is flowing thru there. If not, you can use a vacuum to get the dust out of the grill and that possibly will fix it.
After you clean it if there is still no air flowing thru there then the fan motor might be burned out.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And while it is working, watch the shows you haven't yet. Chances are you're going to lose them.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

trh said:


> And while it is working, watch the shows you haven't yet. Chances are you're going to lose them.


+1

I have also read several posts where a USB driven fan attached to the DVR will help keep it cool.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

No need to be as with it, get it replaced ASAP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> +1
> 
> I have also read several posts where a USB driven fan attached to the DVR will help keep it cool.


Why risk a meltdown and fire. Get it replace, as its cooling method is failing.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Why risk a meltdown and fire. Get it replace, as its cooling method is failing.


If he has had this box a long time it is very easy to let the grill get clogged. Unclogging it fixes the problem if the fan is running as it should. We have seen this before on the forum. I have seen this first hand, twice on a PC. Vacuumed the grill and the temp went down and the PC is still running 2 years later.
At the very least this would give them time, maybe, to watch the recordings they had before losing them.
Losing recordings for me is never a problem. I record, watch in the next 2 days and then delete. I do keep a few that I think my grand daughters would like to watch when they come over but they can easily be replaced in a new box.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

Just got a chance to look at the unit. It is partially enclosed in a media center and there is almost no dust anywhere, inside or out.
This box is about two years old, originally used in the bedroom but made some loud fan noises last fall so I relocated it to the basement where sound isn't an issue.
I'm starting to think this is a temperature or fan issue and needs to be replaced. I emailed Directv today but they say I have to call to troubleshoot first.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ladannen said:


> Just got a chance to look at the unit. It is partially enclosed in a media center and there is almost no dust anywhere, inside or out.
> This box is about two years old, originally used in the bedroom but made some loud fan noises last fall so I relocated it to the basement where sound isn't an issue.
> I'm starting to think this is a temperature or fan issue and needs to be replaced. I emailed Directv today but they say I have to call to troubleshoot first.
> Thanks for the help!


It should of have been replaced back then....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> made some loud fan noises last fall


that's sign of dieing fun ... so it's dead now.. most likely


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ladannen said:


> HR24-100 showing this warning with the orange record light flashing.
> What is weird is that this HRx is the unit in the basement and is in the coolest part of the house.
> I let it run like this for an hour or so but the percentage bar kept fluctuating and never went above 80%. Red button reset fixed the problem last night, but now the error screen is back this morning.
> 
> I searched the forums but can't find this problem anywhere, except one report in 2008. This error screen can't be good, right?


I tried disconnecting a TiVo's fan once and a 21 series HR's fan once just to see what happened. Both were in the coolest room in the house. Both overheated. You simply must have that fan running. I put a 21-700 in a cabinet with nothing but the holes drilled for the power cord and the other cords for air supply and it never overheated. Had it in that cabinet for about a year. The fan must work or you'll get what you got, the blue screen.

Rich


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

> HR24-100 showing this warning with the orange record light flashing.
> 
> I let it run like this for an hour or so but the percentage bar kept fluctuating and never went above 80%. Red button reset fixed the problem last night, but now the error screen is back this morning.


I have 3 HR24s (two HR24-500s) and an HR24-100 which started having the same symptoms as yours. After a few cycles of resetting and the problem recurring they agreed to send me a replacement...got a HR24-200.

I have two suggestions: 1) make a point of telling them you expect to receive an HR24 as a replacement (this should be automatic but don't assume anything), and 2) save yourself some aggravation and make sure they send you a recovery kit to send the malfunctioning one back...they definitely want this model back despite what you may be told by a misinformed CSR.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

The usb cooling fan is your best advice until you get the unit replaced.


----------



## kxaz145 (May 1, 2008)

I have the same model and had the same symptoms and verified the fan was no longer running. They sent a replacement and it was a real pain setting up all the recordings again, but I was glad I had made a list.
JimB


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> The usb cooling fan is your best advice until you get the unit replaced.


best advice only if TS already has one laying around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booboo (Mar 3, 2011)

I had the same problem with a DVR I had before I got my genie. It was a bad fan. They sent me a new receiver and I returned the old one. If I remember correctly the CSR said it was a flaw with that model or (batch) for lack of better word. I'm sorry I just can't remember the model. I want to think it was 24. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Been thinking about this fan problem. It takes maybe fifteen minutes to change a fan. Shame to lose recordings because of something so simple. I'm glad I own most of my equipment. Of course, I've never had a fan go in an owned unit.

Rich


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> best advice only if TS already has one laying around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They cost about $20 and are a good thing to have around if you don't already. So your suggestion is what? You already said to replace the unit. That's what I said, too. In the meantime, use a cooling fan. Even running a regular fan over the unit would probably be a temporary fix.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> They cost about $20 and are a good thing to have around if you don't already. So your suggestion is what? You already said to replace the unit. That's what I said, too. In the meantime, use a cooling fan. Even running a regular fan over the unit would probably be a temporary fix.


$20 that does not need to be wasted for no reason

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> $20 that does not need to be wasted for no reason
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


No reason? Really? He would get to use the dvr until a replacement arrives. I guess that doesn't matter to you though.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You have your opinion I have mine. No time to argue. Already do that enough at work.... Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> You have your opinion I have mine. No time to argue. *Already do that enough at work*.... Lol


Ever think maybe that should tell you something??


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> $20 that does not need to be wasted for no reason
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Setting a regular fan next to it to keep it running wouldn't be a waste IMHO.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Diana C said:


> Ever think maybe that should tell you something??


absolutely. It tells me I need to get me another job

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

studechip said:


> No reason? Really? He would get to use the dvr until a replacement arrives. I guess that doesn't matter to you though.


Well, it is DirecTV with the can't transfer recording stance.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Exactly. no one even knows if expending the cash will yield successful results. As I said, if is there laying around, give it a whirl, but to go an buy one just "because" is not a good idea


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Setting a regular fan next to it to keep it running wouldn't be a waste IMHO.


Heat Kills. One can never have enough cooling fans laying around. I quick view of one's equipment (and a few laying on of hands) will show where they should go.
Anything one does to cool these boxes forestalls future problems. I'm still looking at the most advantageous positioning for external fans on an HR44 and HR24. I have always had fans on the DVRs and have gotten exceptional life out of them. (as well as UPS on each). While they are "covered by D*, ripping them out and replacing them just because I can't bother to cools them is also a "bother".

To each his own, but it is indisputable (except here), that cooler is better, period.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

hasan said:


> Heat Kills. One can never have enough cooling fans laying around. I quick view of one's equipment (and a few laying on of hands) will show where they should go.
> Anything one does to cool these boxes forestalls future problems. I'm still looking at the most advantageous positioning for external fans on an HR44 and HR24. I have always had fans on the DVRs and have gotten exceptional life out of them. (as well as UPS on each). While they are "covered by D*, ripping them out and replacing them just because I can't bother to cools them is also a "bother".
> 
> To each his own, but it is indisputable (except here), that cooler is better, period.


Well if you want to be all logical and stuff.....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

hasan said:


> Heat Kills. One can never have enough cooling fans laying around. I quick view of one's equipment (and a few laying on of hands) will show where they should go.
> Anything one does to cool these boxes forestalls future problems. I'm still looking at the most advantageous positioning for external fans on an HR44 and HR24. I have always had fans on the DVRs and have gotten exceptional life out of them. (as well as UPS on each). While they are "covered by D*, ripping them out and replacing them just because I can't bother to cools them is also a "bother".
> 
> To each his own, but it is indisputable (except here), that cooler is better, period.


I probably should've been clearer. I was suggesting doing that until he gets everything recorded watched off of it while waiting for the replacement receiver to show up. I was not intending for that to sound like a permanent solution because as you say it is not a permanent solution in anyway shape or form. It's a temporary fix to hold them over.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

As I expect here at Dbstalk, lots of great info. Thanks to all.
Luckily, I've had three HRxx boxes spread througout the house and this is just one of them. And this is probably the perfect time of year for one to go down (only one item on the DVR to do list). I'll have to re-assign the series links and a few individual shows but all will be good.
I'll call Directv this week and see if they will replace this HR24 with a Genie box. About time to do that anyway....


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't take no bull from the CSR as they try to convince you to keep using it until your house burns down.

You mention you want a Genie to replace it right from the beginning and can skip all their BS, but if you make like it's a hard sell, you could get yourself a better deal. But don't fall to turning in your other DVRs for minis. Not matter what their pitch is!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Don't take no bull from the CSR as they try to convince you to keep using it until your house burns down.
> 
> You mention you want a Genie to replace it right from the beginning and can skip all their BS, but if you make like it's a hard sell, you could get yourself a better deal. *But don't fall to turning in your other DVRs for minis. Not matter what their pitch is!*


Yep, excellent advice!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ladannen said:


> I'll call Directv this week and see if they will replace this HR24 with a Genie box. About time to do that anyway....


seeing that this will lock you in for another two years, I can see this happening easily


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I probably should've been clearer. I was suggesting doing that until he gets everything recorded watched off of it while waiting for the replacement receiver to show up. I was not intending for that to sound like a permanent solution because as you say it is not a permanent solution in anyway shape or form. It's a temporary fix to hold them over.


I wasn't disagreeing with you, far from it, I know in the past you have advocated fans on at least some of these boxes. I just replied to you because the topic was clearer that way.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ah no worries.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

Quick update:
The error message hasn't returned this entire month but luckily the unit didn't overheat and burn the house down. :up: But I finally got time and called Directv yesterday.
First I got an out-of-country CSR. When I told her the problem, she knew right away she couldn't help and transferred me to technical support.
Then spoke to someone "in east Texas" (she went out of her way to be clear she was in the US) who was very helpful and nice. When I told her about the error message I had, she asked if another message appeared (she read it to me and I wish I remember what she said, but I don't).
When I told her I didn't see that other message, she asked twice "are you sure?" She then admitted that my error message alone doesn't qualify for an automatic receiver replacement but both error messages does.
I did tell her that when I checked the receiver closely for dust, I noticed the fan didn't appear to be running. With that she setup a replacement receiver to be shipped.
The next day (today) a brand new HR24-500 arrived via FedEx.

So all is good, and again thanks to all for assistance and help!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

ladannen said:


> Quick update:
> The error message hasn't returned this entire month but luckily the unit didn't overheat and burn the house down. :up: But I finally got time and called Directv yesterday.
> First I got an out-of-country CSR. When I told her the problem, she knew right away she couldn't help and transferred me to technical support.
> Then spoke to someone "in east Texas" (she went out of her way to be clear she was in the US) who was very helpful and nice. When I told her about the error message I had, she asked if another message appeared (she read it to me and I wish I remember what she said, but I don't).
> ...


Excellent. Thanks for the update.


----------

